# Max SD card for Falcon Zero 360 dashcam?



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the max size SD card is for the Falcon 360? 

I'm using 32gb and it's overwriting too quickly -- partly because of the camera setting and partly because of disc size I think.

Thanks.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Grand said:


> I found this forum link but there maybe more.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/falcon-360-question.185234/
> 
> I noticed that Falcon have chat support via their web site. If you do get a definitive answer from them please share response here.
> ...


I did and they said 32gb.


----------

